# My Cruze Build!



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

*Before plasti dip*


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

*after plasti dip*


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

*guard rolling in prep for new wheels and tyres! and shot of the coilovers*







































new wheels come 1st November! very excited!


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

*alright! Here comes the cool stuff!! custom made full 3" exhaust (no cats)*












































the rear piping is so awesome! Chris from castle hill performance and exhaust did a fantastic job and it sounds ridiculous!!


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

*custom air intake*


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

*interior trim to matte black*































looks stealth and a little more expensive


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

having the custom tune done next friday, the car is riding a little rough at the moment so ill postpone the exhaust video until the tune is done. still sounds awesome tho!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks real good. What'd you use on the interior trim? Dip? Vinyl?


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

just matte black paint from a spray can haha, only $100 for a small can, primers, clear and sanding paper


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Bonnaguerra said:


> View attachment 119817
> View attachment 119825
> View attachment 119833
> View attachment 119841
> ...


Ok I'm really really digging the black/black look. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Ok I'm really really digging the black/black look.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


yeh i was going to vinyl wrap it in carbon fiber or plastidip it and then i just though well a lot of people go the carbon look why not do something really simple (like what i did with the accents on the outside) and it ended up really nice and clean. i'm really happy with it.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Bonnaguerra said:


> hey guys i'm new to cruzetalk and just started doing some mods to my cruze and its coming along well! I've done some cosmetic upgrades and currently doing all the suspension upgrades at the moment and will then move onto the engine
> 
> *Cosmetic
> 
> ...



Why this mod? "forged connecting rods + pistons $1500". The stock rods are forged and the stock piston is a pretty heavy duty piston. Aren't you concerned about the crank? Not all turbo engines are the same I guess, but the turbo Cruze uses a cast crank. In my Grand National, the weakest link in the rotating assembly is the crank. People always say, don't worry about getting forged rods, get a forged crank or don't worry about an engine girdle, spend your money on a forged crank. That was one of my original questions, does anyone have any idea what the stock crank can stand up to as far as power. I could see getting forged over hyper pistons, the forged would be stronger and lighter. The stock rods are already forged and should hold up.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Those welds on that exhaust are clean as ****.. lol I like it, I did the same with mine as well minus the muffler/resonator


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

MCH86GN said:


> Why this mod? "forged connecting rods + pistons $1500". The stock rods are forged and the stock piston is a pretty heavy duty piston. Aren't you concerned about the crank? Not all turbo engines are the same I guess, but the turbo Cruze uses a cast crank. In my Grand National, the weakest link in the rotating assembly is the crank. People always say, don't worry about getting forged rods, get a forged crank or don't worry about an engine girdle, spend your money on a forged crank. That was one of my original questions, does anyone have any idea what the stock crank can stand up to as far as power. I could see getting forged over hyper pistons, the forged would be stronger and lighter. The stock rods are already forged and should hold up.


yeh to be honest that list is a little outdated haha. that was just a list of things i was hoping to do but after more research and help from people on the forum i realise that some of those mods are a little far fetched in terms of the engine. ive decided that ill stick with exhaust, intake, injectors, clutch, shifter, tune and maybe an E85 tune down the road. internals, turbo and intercooler are cool and all but unless something breaks there's really no need to replace something that's working fine. all the suspension stuff is still happening as well as all the remaining visuals. Rims arrive middle next week and then i pick up tyres and finally dial in all the suspension components. last will be the brakes but ill wait until the pads are worn out before i change... which will be soon


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Those welds on that exhaust are clean as ****.. lol I like it, I did the same with mine as well minus the muffler/resonator


haha tell me about it! i was so impressed with the work after the resonator, so many bends and twists, it really was a custom job and so far no rattles or weird sounds so i'm happy  also on down changes i get the most amazing popping sound! people look and are like "it can't be coming from that". i reckon yours would sound awesome too


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

It look sweet! What size/components did you use on the exhaust? What size are the wheels/tires? Keep up the good work.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Bonnaguerra said:


> haha tell me about it! i was so impressed with the work after the resonator, so many bends and twists, it really was a custom job and so far no rattles or weird sounds so i'm happy  also on down changes i get the most amazing popping sound! people look and are like "it can't be coming from that". i reckon yours would sound awesome too


Yea, If I didn't live in a condo in a parking garage I would have kept my whole thing catless and not thought anything of it but when I'm setting off car alarms at 6am people get butthurt so I had to go with a milder setup lol =/ 

I was running ZZP Catless downpipe/midpipe and a 2.5" straight pipe with no muffler what size is you pipes?


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

jjducky said:


> It look sweet! What size/components did you use on the exhaust? What size are the wheels/tires? Keep up the good work.


so the exhaust uses aluminium with a matte black heat resistant coating and the whole set up is 3" dump from turbo and a full 3" system no cats in any part, then to a resonator and high flow red-back muffler. for this exhaust the muffler is really important otherwise it would be obnoxiously loud and drone a lot. But don't get me wrong its still very loud! so the wheels and tyres currently on it i'm going to replace but the current set up is a DTM CRS 19" x 8.5" wheel running a 245, 35, R19 Achilles road tyre and im changing over to a Koya Racing 18" x 9" wheel running a 255, 30, R18 toyo R1R tyre. So it will be square stance. Yeh and also if anyone wants my wheels and tyres you can have them for $1400.


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Yea, If I didn't live in a condo in a parking garage I would have kept my whole thing catless and not thought anything of it but when I'm setting off car alarms at 6am people get butthurt so I had to go with a milder setup lol =/
> 
> I was running ZZP Catless downpipe/midpipe and a 2.5" straight pipe with no muffler what size is you pipes?


haha it would have been ridiculously loud in that garage. Well my dad owns a HSV which uses the same 6.2L LS3 out of your corvette Z06 and it has 1,7/8 extractors and a dual 3" system, cam, OTR intake and tune and that really upsets the neighbors and now mine is crazy loud so they put a complaint into council haha anyway  yeh so my set up wasn't bolt on aftermarket, the guy just put some 3" pipe directly from the turbo and all the way through. so from the turbo 3" with only a resonator and high flow muffler


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

*rims rims and more rims!!!*











































ive been waiting 8 long weeks for these rims and they finally arrived today! no scratches or marks which is great! getting the tyres and wheels fitted tomorrow!! cant wait to see what it looks like! they are 18' x 9' and weigh 8kg each!


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

*dyno time*







went in for the injectors and custom tune today! was surprised with the initial wkw reading, says i was only making 62wkw but to be honest it felt more than that.... no matter! after the injectors and tune i've picked up almost 48wkw and holy **** it feels like it now! the torque also went up substantially and now i can pull in 3/4 gear and it feels like when i was in 2nd gear with the stock tune. really happy with the results (109.6wkw) 

ill be doing an exhaust video soon now that ive got the tune as well as a driving video and some fly bys!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

wow nice gains...also nice wheels in your last post, you got them mounted yet?


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Dammm... seems you got almost as much into mods as the car costs itself...

I do like the black spoiler and blacked out rear chrome... But one thing I question about plastic dipping in general is how long will it last , especially on things near the front or leading edges of the car. The rear stuff probably doesn't get too many hits from debris flying off the cars in front of you and such... 

Another thing, that sort of keeps me from seriously thinking about doing a bunch of plastic dipping... is what happens if/when you get car wax on it, does it turn color, or can it be polished off? If you can't polish off wax from plastic dip easily, I wouldn't want it on much of anything on my car. This problem is the main reason I tore off all plastic moldings on my old Dodge Dakota... I absolutely hate having to tape off trim, or be ultra careful around it when polishing a car. For me, the less stuff that's plastic and/or not painted with smooth hard paint, the better. 

Now, I do really like the stealth look interior... and I don't wax the inside of my car.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

iggy said:


> Dammm... seems you got almost as much into mods as the car costs itself...
> 
> I do like the black spoiler and blacked out rear chrome... But one thing I question about plastic dipping in general is how long will it last , especially on things near the front or leading edges of the car. The rear stuff probably doesn't get too many hits from debris flying off the cars in front of you and such...
> 
> ...


Just waxed my car this weekend...I accidentally got wax on the dip, and it made me a lot shinier and more eye popping so I waxed all the dip as well...idk about long term affects it may have but it works for now. 

Also, I've had dip on the front of my car for over a year now and through a northeastern winter...it holds up very well. And if something does happen that I notice and don't like, I can take the hour or 2 to redo very easily.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Cool, I may have to try some... maybe even plastic dip the black plastic trim so I don't have to worry so much about wax getting on it. 



cdb09007 said:


> Just waxed my car this weekend...I accidentally got wax on the dip, and it made me a lot shinier and more eye popping so I waxed all the dip as well...idk about long term affects it may have but it works for now.
> 
> Also, I've had dip on the front of my car for over a year now and through a northeastern winter...it holds up very well. And if something does happen that I notice and don't like, I can take the hour or 2 to redo very easily.


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> wow nice gains...also nice wheels in your last post, you got them mounted yet?


yeh the new wheels and tyres were fitted today and they are incredible! the tyre/rim sits flush with the guard so the stance is improved and the car is also 1/2 an inch lower than on the previous wheels. the tyres are fantastic too, turn in was improved heaps! grip on take off has improved like crazy and because they are much lighter acceleration is slightly better too. Overall the new package is great and i'm so glad it fits under the guards and i don't have any scrubbing or need to flare the rear guards. ill post some pics tomorrow when is a bit lighter


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

iggy said:


> Dammm... seems you got almost as much into mods as the car costs itself...
> 
> I do like the black spoiler and blacked out rear chrome... But one thing I question about plastic dipping in general is how long will it last , especially on things near the front or leading edges of the car. The rear stuff probably doesn't get too many hits from debris flying off the cars in front of you and such...
> 
> ...


haha yeh you're probably right... its been fun though!

plasti dip lasts as long as you look after it well like don't hold the high pressure hose at the car wash too close, don't scrub too hard when cleaning, don't put any strong surfactants on it or it might break down. how long it stays in good condition also depends on how it was first applied, mine is coming off slightly in some edges but barely noticeable and easy to fix. 

for me plasti dip is a prerequisite to paint, its a cheap option that can be easily applied and removed and has a larger margin for error over paint when applying it. basically i'm using plasti dip on various parts of the car to get a combination that i like and then later on when i'm happy i will paint it to make it last.


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

so i noticed today especially during the cold start in the morning that the car was acting quite erratic, jumping from 1500-2000 rpm on idle and lots of interrupted air flow out of the exhaust with popping... was a little frightening at first but after it warmed up and the rpm dropped it seemed to settle down. so went for a drive and noticed that the engine has become quite jumpy after the tune, mainly under acceleration but not all the time. sometimes on down changes followed by acceleration it lurches a bit and then kicks in. also, i found that i go for periods of driving without boost... i will have 3-4 good accelerations and then ill drive the rest of the way home and the engine just lugs... think it might need to go back in for a remapping just to fine tune these aspects out of the car. hopefully nothing goes wrong in the meantime. ill have to postpone the videos of the car until mid next week just so that i don't run into any issues. 

if any of you have any suggestions as to what may be causing this i would appreciate your insight as well. personally i believe it would be a result of the tune so hopefully it can be corrected quite easily when i go back on Tuesday.


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

*new tyres and rims fitted!!!*





















































































new wheels and tyres were fitted today! they are an inch smaller than the previous ones i had but i think 18" suits the car a little better. the front still sits a bit high but i'm going back on Thursday to get the final suspension adjustment which includes the front being lowered. really happy with the way they turned out but they are very close to scrubbing on the rear guards... luckily they miss because i really didn't want to flare them. only issue i have is that under full lock, the fronts scrub a tiny bit deep inside the arch but its very little so im not too concerned. the final set up is 18" x 9" koya wheel and a 255, 35 ZR18 toyo R1R tyre.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

You're right they do look nice mounted...you should totally paint those calipers with a nice popping color to stand out from the black/white. =]


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> You're right they do look nice mounted...you should totally paint those calipers with a nice popping color to stand out from the black/white. =]


yeh might be a good option while i save up for the new brakes


----------



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

You might find it could be your air intake that is affecting the tune. With no barrier from the engine bay it's prone to copping a lot of heat. That and the airflow characteristics are going to be a lot different to original factory settings.

I haven't done a test of an aftermarket intake on my car, but i know there was zero difference in power from running the airbox lid open to closed.

What was the wheel offsets on the new rims?


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Tre-Cool said:


> You might find it could be your air intake that is affecting the tune. With no barrier from the engine bay it's prone to copping a lot of heat. That and the airflow characteristics are going to be a lot different to original factory settings.
> 
> I haven't done a test of an aftermarket intake on my car, but i know there was zero difference in power from running the airbox lid open to closed.
> 
> What was the wheel offsets on the new rims?


yeh mate you could be right, ill get them to check everything when its in on Friday. its really struggling to turn on now so its needs to be looked at badly. might even be the bigger injectors and the engine is just struggling to cope and kick over. once its warm and the rpm drop its fine but cold starts freak it out. 

it was a custom offset of 42 and only just fit


----------



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

I'll have a word to Dale and send him my injector tune to see if what I have might help. I only have issues (longer cranking time) with cold starts when im running on ethanol, but that's because I haven't bothered changing the tune to inject more fuel.


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Tre-Cool said:


> I'll have a word to Dale and send him my injector tune to see if what I have might help. I only have issues (longer cranking time) with cold starts when im running on ethanol, but that's because I haven't bothered changing the tune to inject more fuel.


that would be much appreciated! when it works, boost is fantastic and the car feels very quick but i have 3 major problems, 1 being cold starts are very frightening, engine jumps from 800 to 2500 rpm and back numerous times and there is loud popping from the exhaust. 2 under acceleration the car is very jumpy almost as if i'm accelerating from a bad gear change. 3 sometimes have no boost... it will cut out intermittently during a drive and the ill turn the car off and on and it will come back... sometimes it will come back while i'm driving.


----------



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

Bonnaguerra said:


> that would be much appreciated! when it works, boost is fantastic and the car feels very quick but i have 3 major problems, 1 being cold starts are very frightening, engine jumps from 800 to 2500 rpm and back numerous times and there is loud popping from the exhaust. 2 under acceleration the car is very jumpy almost as if i'm accelerating from a bad gear change. 3 sometimes have no boost... it will cut out intermittently during a drive and the ill turn the car off and on and it will come back... sometimes it will come back while i'm driving.


strange. honestly do yourself a favour and put the stock airbox back in. give it to dale and see if the problems go away.

then put the air intake on and see if it screws up again.

these tune in these cars is very susceptible to airflow changes from the maf.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you done you're plugs yet too? What did you gap them at? Sounds like blowout or a knock, I had the same isssue on my tune before I got the plugs reset it bucked like crazy when in WOT 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in and say I love the mods! Love love love the exhaust, can we hear it please!? I know the camera will do no justice for it, but still... I wanna hear it  

Also, suggestion: Plastidip the side skirts to tie in the wheels and front/rear black dipp accents


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Tre-Cool said:


> strange. honestly do yourself a favour and put the stock airbox back in. give it to dale and see if the problems go away.
> 
> then put the air intake on and see if it screws up again.
> 
> these tune in these cars is very susceptible to airflow changes from the maf.


ill give it a go, i keep all my old parts so it wont be hard. Sounds like you're right though, because ever since the custom intake was installed i've had an engine light on but i didn't have throttle or cold start issues until the injectors and tune were done. i think the injectors are throwing in too much fuel during cold starts and that's why it struggles to kick over and stay on. i just wish the tune could compensate for the new intake coz i paid a lot for it


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Have you done you're plugs yet too? What did you gap them at? Sounds like blowout or a knock, I had the same isssue on my tune before I got the plugs reset it bucked like crazy when in WOT 2nd and 3rd.


i haven't done the plugs yet so it really frustrates me that its not an easy correction like gapping the plugs  i've lost the driveability of my car and it sucks so much.... my issue with the throttle is more so pulling from lower rpm coz its jumps 2-3 times before it actually starts pulling properly


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

bL1Nd said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I love the mods! Love love love the exhaust, can we hear it please!? I know the camera will do no justice for it, but still... I wanna hear it
> 
> Also, suggestion: Plastidip the side skirts to tie in the wheels and front/rear black dipp accents


haha thanks mate i appreciate the comment! ill have a video up soon of the exhaust and driving but i just need to sort out these tuning issues first. plus i might get a go pro from the family for my b-day and Christmas and that will give a better indication of the sound. 

haha and you read my mind! i was planning on taking a line from the front bumper and following it to the wheel arch, then doing the side skirts. i'm getting an aftermarket bumper in early december so i wont touch the rear yet.


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

*sway bar and strut brace installed!*

















































just had the rear sway bar and front strut brace installed and its made a massive difference already! i can feel the stiffness in the back and approaching corners i feel so much more confident! the front strut brace has helped too, bumps are taken better and it feels more responsive up front. very cheap upgrades and well worth the money! also had the rear coil over springs insulated because they were making a little clunking noise, that has gone now and i'm very happy with the result!


----------



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

Bonnaguerra said:


> i haven't done the plugs yet so it really frustrates me that its not an easy correction like gapping the plugs  i've lost the driveability of my car and it sucks so much.... my issue with the throttle is more so pulling from lower rpm coz its jumps 2-3 times before it actually starts pulling properly


Stock plugs should be fine. I'm running the same if not a little more boost than you and never had a problem with pump98 or e85.


I definitely think it's the maf pipe that could be throwing the tune out. Dodgy airflow measurements = dodgy fuelling. The cruze ecu also relies heavily on the 02 sensors for keeping the fuelling in spec, so if it's getting weird air flow measurements it will make it jerk around trying to get the fuel trims into spec.



I'm upto 170+ whp now with mine and i've only done injectors/e85 and the dump pipe. Stock Intake apart from removing the lower part of the airbox. I drive mine 100km's a day for work through highway/traffic lights.


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Tre-Cool said:


> Stock plugs should be fine. I'm running the same if not a little more boost than you and never had a problem with pump98 or e85.
> 
> 
> I definitely think it's the maf pipe that could be throwing the tune out. Dodgy airflow measurements = dodgy fuelling. The cruze ecu also relies heavily on the 02 sensors for keeping the fuelling in spec, so if it's getting weird air flow measurements it will make it jerk around trying to get the fuel trims into spec.
> ...


yeh i just dropped it back off to dale for 2 days and it seems to be running really well now, all the cold start issues are fixed and i haven't experienced and jerkiness as of yet so i'm very excited!!  that's what dale was saying, maf could have been making the ecu freak out and not to mention that my exhaust is catless which makes more trouble for the O2 sensors there. either way it seems that the tune has worked well this time. 3rd time lucky  once again Tre-Cool youve been a massive help and i really appreciate it!


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

*downforce time*





































just bought a new spoiler, what do you guys think? was going to spray it matte black like the rest but not sure, any suggestions?


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Bonnaguerra said:


> View attachment 119817
> View attachment 119825
> View attachment 119833
> View attachment 119841
> ...


what kind of radio is that!? DVD? Record?


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

2 spolilers?! lol why are you doing so much stuff to this thing!? lmao what are you gonna do when you run out of space and there is nothing left to buy?


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> what kind of radio is that!? DVD? Record?


comes standard with the sriv package in Australia and its called a "mylink" system, runs all the Bluetooth, hands free, music streaming, GPS and all that other stuff. its a touch screen system and it works pretty well, the gps is really accurate


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> 2 spolilers?! lol why are you doing so much stuff to this thing!? lmao what are you gonna do when you run out of space and there is nothing left to buy?


haha not two spoilers, i havent had the new one fitted or painted, just rested it on the boot so you could see what it looks like. the little lip spoiler will come off and ill probably just sell it.

there's always something more to do... and if i ever run out ill just drop an lsx into it and do a RWD conversion... that will keep me going for a while.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Bonnaguerra said:


> comes standard with the sriv package in Australia and its called a "mylink" system, runs all the Bluetooth, hands free, music streaming, GPS and all that other stuff. its a touch screen system and it works pretty well, the gps is really accurate


Curious what does it record? So you can watch DVDs!? i have my like too but america..I have all that cool stuff but no DVD. that buttons says "source" on mine.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Bonnaguerra said:


> haha not two spoilers, i havent had the new one fitted or painted, just rested it on the boot so you could see what it looks like. the little lip spoiler will come off and ill probably just sell it.
> 
> there's always something more to do... and if i ever run out ill just drop an lsx into it and do a RWD conversion... that will keep me going for a while.


i need a lip spoiler lol had bought one on ebay and it was warped had 1/4 inch gaps on the eneds. didnt sit flush on the trunk sent it back.


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> Curious what does it record? So you can watch DVDs!? i have my like too but america..I have all that cool stuff but no DVD. that buttons says "source" on mine.


to be honest i havent actually tried anything like that... ill give it a go tomorrow morning and see how it all works and let you know


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> i need a lip spoiler lol had bought one on ebay and it was warped had 1/4 inch gaps on the eneds. didnt sit flush on the trunk sent it back.


you can have mine if you want it, only $50


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

That'll look nice when it's painted/mounted. I vote for the matte black; I have my current lip black to match all the accents. Paint matched wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> That'll look nice when it's painted/mounted. I vote for the matte black; I have my current lip black to match all the accents. Paint matched wouldn't be bad either.


i agree! matte black it is! getting it painted and fitted on the 17th and i'm excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I vote white. The black is cool and all but you can do too much and overkill. You already got bottom bumer black and chrome trunk bar black and black Emblem. I would leave it white. I think even the lip spoiler should have been left white int he first place.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm not a big spoiler person, but I would go white, and then make the chrome bar white too. Kinda digging the white-out look for something different 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> I vote white. The black is cool and all but you can do too much and overkill. You already got bottom bumer black and chrome trunk bar black and black Emblem. I would leave it white. I think even the lip spoiler should have been left white int he first place.


hmm not a bad option either! im gong to do some photoshopping and see how it turns out. white might look better!


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I'm not a big spoiler person, but I would go white, and then make the chrome bar white too. Kinda digging the white-out look for something different
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


no worries, ill do some photoshopping and see how it turns out!


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Mo Cruze, the record button for my mylink system allows me to record any tracks onto the system hard drive and store them there so i dont have to use other media devices that carry music to be able to play what i want  just tried it out and its pretty cool!


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

by the way this is my mates cruze at the meet i went to yesterday... kinda fell in love


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Hnnnnngggh. Beautiful Cruze. Both yours and your buddy's


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome build man. Not sure why I didn't think to dip the interior trim, it looks great in black. 

For the spoiler I think you should plasti dip it just to see how it will look in black before you install it.


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

iKermit said:


> Hnnnnngggh. Beautiful Cruze. Both yours and your buddy's


thanks mate i appreciate it


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Mick said:


> Awesome build man. Not sure why I didn't think to dip the interior trim, it looks great in black.
> 
> For the spoiler I think you should plasti dip it just to see how it will look in black before you install it.


plastidip is the solution to so many problems! i was thinking white trunk bar and a black spoiler and remove all the badges on the rear all together. i ordered a bumper for my car but the guy stuffed me around so im just going to replace the little diffuser so i have clearance for an exhaust rather than the whole thing.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah all you need is a diffuser.
Personally I like Holden badge but if you do remove it, you'll need something in it's place to cover the hole there. (Well, we have a hole there)


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Bonnaguerra said:


> Mo Cruze, the record button for my mylink system allows me to record any tracks onto the system hard drive and store them there so i dont have to use other media devices that carry music to be able to play what i want  just tried it out and its pretty cool!


Thats awesome!!! I Wish ours came like that! We dont have record buttons unless its labeled under somehting else and i dont realize it..My moms Kia Rio has that the button says "jutebox" and you can play video? dvd? so i need to order an Australian radio screen maybe???


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

If your going with the whole black and white thing you should smoke your lights. Make sure you use "Laminex" dont just use regular window tinting or nightshade spray. They fade and just dont look as nice. I did the whole plasti dip black thing on my last car so im past it... I smoked my taillight on it but left the reverse clear.

Check out my civic i traded in the my cruze. I do miss it a little. Thing was mint!

View attachment 125137
View attachment 125145
View attachment 125153
View attachment 125161


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Mick said:


> Yeah all you need is a diffuser.
> Personally I like Holden badge but if you do remove it, you'll need something in it's place to cover the hole there. (Well, we have a hole there)


yeh i dont mind the holden badge either but what i was thinking was to go a white chrome bar on the boot and a black spoiler/diffuser. it seems a little crowded with all the black accenting at the back


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> Thats awesome!!! I Wish ours came like that! We dont have record buttons unless its labeled under somehting else and i dont realize it..My moms Kia Rio has that the button says "jutebox" and you can play video? dvd? so i need to order an Australian radio screen maybe???


haha yeh its pretty cool and im glad you made me aware of it coz i honestly had no idea what it was for until you asked haha! ive tried it out a couple times now and it seems to save everything and no problems


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> If your going with the whole black and white thing you should smoke your lights. Make sure you use "Laminex" dont just use regular window tinting or nightshade spray. They fade and just dont look as nice. I did the whole plasti dip black thing on my last car so im past it... I smoked my taillight on it but left the reverse clear.
> 
> Check out my civic i traded in the my cruze. I do miss it a little. Thing was mint!
> 
> ...


civic is absolutely mint and i can see why you would miss it! and yeh the smoked look is fantastic! i was planning to purchase a set of aftermarket taillights that actually came with the smoked look. its between two lights, this Smoked Black LED Tail Lights for Holden Cruze Sedan 09-14 | Mars Performance and this Smoked Black 3D LED Stripe Bar Tail Lights for Holden Cruze Sedan 09-14 | Mars Performance. what do you think?


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

just did a few slight modifications to the car, complete de-badge of the rear and the trunk bar is white now, also chucked in a few more photos of a car wash day with my mate coz it looked mint and just a couple more random photos. what do you guys reckon of the white trunk bar? should i get it painted (colour matched) or leave it as the normal chrome? also she has some serious tyre on her now, 255, 30, R18 semi slick so she handles like a dream!!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I like the White bar with the black lip/diffuser. Also those wheels look mint, bet they handle like a boss. If I may make one suggestion? Those chrome handles...gotta go. Black or White. haha.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

That 3rd pic almost has the new subaru legacy type look to it, I like the car tho nice job


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I love the chrome handles i have them myself. But it does almost look a little off since you took off all the other chrome on the car entirely. Maybe if the bar was still left chrome in the back might bring it all together or the strup under the window. Personally i like a little chrome. But hard to tell. Or go back to stock white handles not black. Dont want too much black you already have alot. As for the lightsi think i like the 299 ones. The other looks clear not black??? Honestly i like the stocks too. If you smoked them would look just as nice probly for about a 1/3 the price or less. Car looks good tho man good job.


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

nice job looks really cool should get some matt black wrap on the chrome inserts on you door handles


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

look great clean and neat :goodjob:


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> I like the White bar with the black lip/diffuser. Also those wheels look mint, bet they handle like a boss. If I may make one suggestion? Those chrome handles...gotta go. Black or White. haha.


Yeh thanks, few people commented saying they liked the 'white out' look so I gave it a go and it looks nice! I only plastidipped it so the colour isn't identical but I'll probably just get it painted soon. Ohh it handles ridiculously well, when I go on drive days I've never felt worried, only ever had the slightest under steer into hairpins, never oversteer and never feels light around corners. Yeh I might just go with the white handles I think


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> That 3rd pic almost has the new subaru legacy type look to it, I like the car tho nice job


Haha yeh it does kinda... Wasn't exactly what I was going for but I'll take it  thanks mate


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> I love the chrome handles i have them myself. But it does almost look a little off since you took off all the other chrome on the car entirely. Maybe if the bar was still left chrome in the back might bring it all together or the strup under the window. Personally i like a little chrome. But hard to tell. Or go back to stock white handles not black. Dont want too much black you already have alot. As for the lightsi think i like the 299 ones. The other looks clear not black??? Honestly i like the stocks too. If you smoked them would look just as nice probly for about a 1/3 the price or less. Car looks good tho man good job.


Yeh I think the stock white handles will go the best, or like you said make the chrome bar visible again. Yeh I agree with that choice of lights, but like you said the stockies blacked out would look cool too  thanks!


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Cruze SRIV said:


> look great clean and neat :goodjob:


Thanks bud I appreciate it


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Sweet hot sauce, this may be the most complete Cruze build I've seen yet.

How do you like all those handling upgrades? Man, with the tires, braces, and those coilovers, this thing must corner freakishly solid?

Have you dyno'd? What are you actually putting down at the wheels?

:goodjob:


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Invierno said:


> Sweet hot sauce, this may be the most complete Cruze build I've seen yet.
> 
> How do you like all those handling upgrades? Man, with the tires, braces, and those coilovers, this thing must corner freakishly solid?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!! Yeh I spent a lot of time and money getting it perfect and it's oh so close now! 

It's literally a weapon around corners, had my mate Rex who owns a series 1 lotus and he says it has more lateral grip than lotus does which is a huge compliment! Honestly not many cars keep up around the corners, even on the track day I went to. Had one Porsche Cayman that got me and a Renault megane 275 trophy r but I beat skylines, Renault clios, hsv's civics and a huge array of other cars. 

In a straight line she is good but is nothing like it is around corners. I beat an 86 in a straight line but I think it was completely stock. It's mid to low 6s for 0-100 (timed) so it's not a slug  

After the final tune it should be around 130fwkw which is decent 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

